# Software > Ασφάλεια >  Multiple vulnerabilities within PHP 4/5

## cirrus

Πιστεύω ότι αφορά πολλους:



> Advisory: Multiple vulnerabilities within PHP 4/5
> Release Date: 2004/12/15
> Last Modified: 2004/12/15
> Author: Stefan Esser [[email protected]]
> 
> Application: PHP4 <= 4.3.9
> PHP5 <= 5.0.2
> Severity: Several vulnerabilities within PHP allow
> local and remote execution of arbitrary code
> ...

----------


## cirrus

Εκτός από exploit για το phpBB κυκλοφόρησε και το Santy Worm το οποίο χρησιμοποιεί το google για να βρει vulnerable phpBB forum τα οποία κάνει attack.



> A web worm that identifies potential victims by searching Google is spreading among online bulletin boards using a vulnerable version of the program phpBB, security professionals said on Tuesday. Almost 40,000 sites may have already been infected. In an odd twist if you use Microsoft's Search engine to scan for the phrase 'NeverEverNoSanity'--part of the defacement text that the Santy worm uses to replace files on infected Web sites--returns nearly 39,000 hits."


Εύχομαι να είμαστε safe.

edit:

Μόλις είδα αυτό:



> Note: we earlier reported that it takes advantage of a php vulnerability. This does not seem to be the case. The worm exploits the 'highlight' bug in phpBB 2.0.10 and earlier. The current version of phpBB (2.0.11, released Nov. 18th) fixes this problem


Άρα όλα οκ με το worm.
Είμαι περίεργος να δω μέχρι που θα εξελιχθούν τα worms όμως.

----------


## MerNion

Οσοι έχουν την 2.0.11 δεν κινδυνεύουν! Πάντως απο ένα γρήγορο κοίταγμα έχουν γίνει defaced πάνω απο 38000 sites που είχαν το phpbb (<2.0.11)

----------


## socrates

Τελικά η τελευταία περιπέτεια μας ωφέλησε!

----------

